# over/under shotguns, whatcha carrying?



## 2ESRGR8

Whatcha carrying in the grouse woods in an over/under shotgun?

I picked up a 20 gauge LLBean New Englander a couple months ago that will see some action the fall.


----------



## Steelheadfred

Thunder Rolls - B Rizzini 12 Gauge 28 inch tubes, well used at this point.










Thunders Prettier Step Sister - 12 gauge B Rizzini Aurum Classic (this gun is 4oz heavier, stock demensions were made to match the above gun, was purchased to be used when Thunder Rolls is down)


----------



## Rudi's Dad

SKB 585 in 20 ga. Just right for killin woodcock, the KING of the Uplands.


----------



## old professor

Browning Citori 16 ga


----------



## Firemedic

I don't carry an O/U anymore. Only SxS or my 28ga autoloader.


----------



## boz03

Chas Daley 12 ga O/U, darn thing is getting too heavy, since this cancer bit.


----------



## Duece22

Starter gun: Beretta 686 with upgraded Cole wood 




















Starter and Back-up guns (Starter in Front)

Back-up gun is as close to identical to the starter as I could get, 2oz difference. 










Plans on adding a Ceasar Guerini in one of their "light" models this off season, a 12 gauge with 28'' tubes weighing in right at 6 pounds. 

Ric


----------



## mudbat2128

Browning Featherlite Lighting in 20 gauge 26in barrels



Beretta Ultralight Deluxe in 12 gauge 28in barrels or my Siver Pigeon III
that's way to heavy to be anything more than a clays/back up gun.


----------



## FindTheBird

old professor said:


> Browning Citori 16 ga


Same here, in Superlight Feather.


----------



## WeimsRus

Some really nice looking guns above, will be using a 12 ga. pump that was recently given to me recently by my father, myself now. Have always used a single shot 12 before, is what I had. Have looked at o/u, s/s, autoloaders, and pumps for several years when thinking of upgrading and always have been hesitant to spend the cash on a gun and not like it so kept with old faithful. Not trying to steal the thread, but noticed most on this board use a o/u versus a s/s and very few use a pump or autoloader. Is this because of a reliability factor, because there are more things that can go wrong with a pump/autoloader or just personal preferance? Just curious because I have never used the pump yet bird hunting and if I don't like it, I may still spend the cash to upgrade from "old faithful".


----------



## OHIO VIZSLA

28 ga. Superlite Citori. I've been shooting it since 1984 on everything but waterfowl. The wood was looking pretty beat up, so I refinished it last week. Now the metal looks worn. That'll have to wait.


----------



## g&d

Arrietta 578 20 ga. - my prairie grouse gun








....occaisionally my ruff gun









Ruger red label 20ga. - my main ruffed grouse and woodcock gun








Berreta silver pigeon II- my pheasant gun


----------



## birdog12

Citori 20 ga OU Super Light at the top









..or the newest grouse gun B. Rizzini 20g Aurum Classic









Can hardly wait for this fall!!


----------



## troutchops

I don't always carry an o/u, but when I do it's one of these.













Citori 16ga Superlight and a B Rizzini 16ga Aurum Light


----------



## troutchops

birdog12 said:


> Citori 20 ga OU Super Light at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..or the newest grouse gun B. Rizzini 20g Aurum Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait for this fall!!


Very nice!


----------



## Rugergundog

Stoegor Condor! Cheapest one on the market! And she has killed a lot of birds and helped me swat a lot of tree limbs without a care.


----------



## remmi870

Stoeger condor 20 and a Tri star 12. Both guns are cheap but perform great. Don't have to worry about putting a scratch in a $2,000 gun!


----------



## 2ESRGR8

remmi870 said:


> Don't have to worry about putting a scratch in a $2,000 gun!


Why worry? they can touched up in the off season, that's what winters for. :lol:


----------



## Duece22

2ESRGR8 said:


> Why worry? they can touched up in the off season, that's what winters for. :lol:


Amen.....or if it does not hurt the functionality than leave it. Those scratches and wear tell stories. Whether it is a 1k or 10k gun, if it is going to reside in my collection it is going to help me crawl through alder, bust briars, bang into trees and kill a lot of grouse.
Ric

On a side note I don't think your killing many birds if your walking through the woods worrying about your gun getting a scratch.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Scott you been banded from the "Summit" till you have two barrels or you trying save shells?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugergundog

BIGSP said:


> If I had a 100k gun I wouldn't worry about scratching it. Guns are meant to be used. Scratches just add character.


And cars are meant to be driven; but you don't see corvettes blasting down two tracks.


----------



## Rugergundog

2ESRGR8 said:


> $500 will be a tough price point for a O/U that will hold up.
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=218316059


What do you mean by hold up? Finish or mechanical performance, etc?
O/U and SXS shotguns are some of the most simplistic firearms made. Not much mechanical about them.

My first hand experience with a el-cheapo stoegor supports the notion that a inexpensive gun can hold up and hits the target. I use my stoegor...or as i like to call it "tree beater" all year long hunting upland birds, testing dogs, training, shooting clays, hunting rabbits, i bash trees with it, have dropped it in the dirt and used it to help climb out of snow or up sandy hill sides. 


I think this conversation would be completely different with autoloading shotguns. Very mechanical and some of the inexpensive guns have profound issues do to lack of precision in the manufacturing process.


----------



## Duece22

Rugergundog said:


> What do you mean by hold up? Finish or mechanical performance, etc?
> O/U and SXS shotguns are some of the most simplistic firearms made. Not much mechanical about them.
> 
> My first hand experience with a el-cheapo stoegor supports the notion that a inexpensive gun can hold up and hits the target. I use my stoegor...or as i like to call it "tree beater" all year long hunting upland birds, testing dogs, training, shooting clays, hunting rabbits, i bash trees with it, have dropped it in the dirt and used it to help climb out of snow or up sandy hill sides.
> 
> 
> I think this conversation would be completely different with autoloading shotguns. Very mechanical and some of the inexpensive guns have profound issues do to lack of precision in the manufacturing process.


 I have to agree with Grush. You get what you pay for when it comes to shotguns, yes some of it is fit and finish but a lot of it up to a certain point is the mechanical side of it. 

Yes over unders and side bys are very simple compared to even a pump gun but it seems to me that you continually hear about the el cheapo end guns having issues, doubleing, hinge pins breaking, fireing pins going bad, safety springs breaking. Compare the amount of complaints you just hear on the internet between a stoeger or comparable priced firearm to even a low end beretta, or ruger. There is drastically more for the lower end. I think you should consider yourself one of the lucky ones RGD and I hope that your gun continues to last for fifteen or twenty years without a malfunction as I expect my guns to do.

Ric


----------



## Grange

bradg said:


> Beretta white onyx, 20 ga.
> Grange, I'll trade you straight up for that silver pigeon


Not a chance. I had a left handed stock put on and then had the LOP adjusted to fit me. I LOVE this gun.


----------



## omega58

GSPJAKE said:


> Can you get a decent o/u new or used for $500?


Yes, you can. There are some good ones out there to look for and some to avoid. The two that I would look for in the $500 -$700 range are Verona (made by I. Rizzini in Italy, older BC Outdoors imported ones), newer ones sell for $1000 plus at Legacy Sports. I picked up my last 4 Verona o/us for less than $500 each, three of them NIB. F.A.I.R. makes the Verona o/us, they are one of the Rizzini family and some of their guns sell for over $3000, these guns have the same internals as the Verona line, just with better fit and finish. A couple of my less than $500 Veronas have better wood than Berettas and Brownings selling for $2000 on the shelf. F.A.I.R.s really shine in the subgauges, being built on true frames. 


Another gun to look at is the Lanber (made in Spain), these guns (12 and 20) are currently being sold NIB or LNIB with minor flaws ($449) by CDNNinvestments at $500 and $600. These guns sell in Europe and Australia within $100 of Beretta/Browning $$ and they still have a very good following. 

www.cdnninvestments.com click on download catalog 


They also have a Guerini 12 gauge for $1299 or $1199 with blems. . .orignally sold for around $3000

J.P. Sauer & SohnSTERLING ELEGANCE BY GUERINI
12 GAUGE&#8226;28&#8221; BARREL
WOOD BUTTPLATE
WEIGHS 7.4LBS
VENTED CENTER RIB
ALL-AROUND
EUROPEAN
STYLE SHOTGUN
EXTRA FANCY CHECKERED WALNUT STOCK

And they have some other good deals as well. . .in case someone needs to spend some tax money.:lol:


And here is one of my o/us I carry, even sees some duck hunting. LH CG Woodlander 28 gauge. . .bought used, but after emailing some questions to CG USA, they extended full warranty and pit stop, best customer service out there.









Here is a Lanber I picked up a couple years ago for a really good price. . .well below $500.











One of my Verona 503 28s


----------



## Double Gun

16 ga Browning lightning feather 28" bbl.


----------



## birdog12

2ESRGR8 said:


> I like it Mark. That's a dandy looking grouse gun, you gonna convert it to double triggers?


Thanks Scott & Chris...we must have similar taste in grouse guns. 

My first ever was a 20ga Stevens Savage SxS with double triggers. I loved the double triggers but it's the only one I've ever owned  The rest of my doubles over the years have been SST....kinda useless during a G flush for switching in IMHO. Not a bad idea at all though, are you going to on that sweet LL ******?


----------



## GSP Gal

28 ga. Beretta Silver Pigeon IV


----------



## Rugergundog

Duece22 said:


> I think you should consider yourself one of the lucky ones RGD and I hope that your gun continues to last for fifteen or twenty years without a malfunction as I expect my guns to do.
> 
> Ric


I fully expect my cheapo to be in up and running order in 15 years. Really not much to wear out on a O/U. And if something were to wear out....prob a minor dollar value to fix it. And if its not fixable.......well then i can go buy 3 more of them and still have money for gas, ahahahah.

Lucky Miller left a Mossy Silver Reserve out in his field...found it a season later. It looks like a rusty horse shoe...........and shoots like a laser!

Don't get me wrong; i do love high end guns. Just not sold on the idea of low cost guns in this type of model having a higher degree of malfunction.


----------



## omega58

Rugergundog said:


> I fully expect my cheapo to be in up and running order in 15 years. Really not much to wear out on a O/U. And if something were to wear out....prob a minor dollar value to fix it. And if its not fixable.......well then i can go buy 3 more of them and still have money for gas, ahahahah.
> 
> Lucky Miller left a Mossy Silver Reserve out in his field...found it a season later.  It looks like a rusty horse shoe...........and shoots like a laser!
> 
> Don't get me wrong; i do love high end guns. Just not sold on the idea of low cost guns in this type of model having a higher degree of malfunction.



Any gun can have problems. . . .
Unless you are shooting regularly, 1000s of rounds per year, the gun should last. Pray nothing happens to the Stoeger and you don't have to deal with their Customer Service, because I can say from experience, IT SUCKS!! All of Beretta USA CS sucks, so it is not just Stoeger. . . I had a Stoeger M2000 that was having issues so that was my experience. 

It doesn't take much looking on SGW to find more problems with Condors, SRs, etc. . .that with most higher end o/us. 

The Silver Reserve is up to about $600 NIB, the Kahn (maker of SR)originally was about 1/2 that. . . held a SR 28 gauge once, weighed more than my 12. The SR had a lot of firing pin issues that are supposed to be fixed, so maybe that is where the extra $$ were put?


----------



## BradU20

Rugergundog said:


> Just not sold on the idea of low cost guns in this type of model having a higher degree of malfunction.


I'm sold...hook line and sinker. 
Get a setup w/ single triggers on a cheap double gun and you are setting yourself up for double fires, hang fires, and any other "miss-fire" you can think of. I've seen it. I've seen guys who have seen it. I've seen guys type about seeing guys see it right here on the internet. 

The guns are cheap for a reason. The wood is cheap, the metal work is cheap, but that stuff doesn't matter beyond aesthetics. When you get into the guts and you start going cheap, problems are bound to happen. 

I've got a SKB 585 28 gauge around here somewhere.
Doesn't get out near as much as it should.


----------



## crosswind

I had a Stoeger Condor right up until tonight, I sold it for 45 dollars, three years old, biggest POS gun I have ever owed. I used it as my training gun, but from the day I took it out of the box the safety selector efforts were ridiculous. For the past year I have had to fight with it to get the shells to eject, bottom chamber only.
Granted I don't take vary good care of it, it gets thrown on the ground allot, and doesn't see many cleanings, but in the past I have had higher end O/U's that withstood the same abuse for triple the amount of years.
That is the last one I will ever own. The three hundred bucks I paid for it would have been better spent on a used higher end gun.


----------



## 2ESRGR8

birdog12 said:


> .... Not a bad idea at all though, are you going to on that sweet LL ******?


Not yet.
I will use it for a year or so before I do if I do.
Two triggers look sexy on O/U's not much real function to it other than looks.
A high quality single trigger is great in the grouse woods IMO.


----------



## quakattic

Citori 525...


----------



## dogwhistle

i have a browning superlight 20 that i like well. my previous gun, an ithaca/skb 20 is put away for my grandson until he reaches hunting age.


----------



## milmo1

Browning Citori Superlight Feather in 20 gauge 26",



backed up by Browning Citori Upland in 20 gauge 24" barrels.









If I ever figure out how to shoot a SXS well, this Ithaca/SKB will also make an appearance.










And, having been influenced by many opinions on this board, I will have a 12 gauge Benelli Ultra Light before end of summer...


----------



## N M Mechanical

milmo1 said:


> Browning Citori Superlight Feather in 20 gauge 26",
> 
> 
> 
> backed up by Browning Citori Upland in 20 gauge 24" barrels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever figure out how to shoot a SXS well, this Ithaca/SKB will also make an appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, having been influenced by many opinions on this board, I will have a 12 gauge Benelli Ultra Light before end of summer...


That Ithaca by SKB model 200E is what I carry handles great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merimac

SKB M600 20
RBL 20 sxs
12 ga model 37 Ithaca


----------



## Ronnem

Not an over and under guy but here is one that I do some killing with.

Rizzini
20ga 3"
28" I/C - I/C


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I got Bonz54 drunk and bought his Ruger Red Label 12 so he could get his wife a sewing machine:yikes::lol: I just picked up a Red Label 20 for a song from a guy I work with...those are now my main O/U's. Looking to add the 28 now....then maybe I will look at something beyond my blue collar hardware.


----------

